# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  روش ساخت programmer

## امیر علی 99

سلام چگونه می شه یک programmer برای 8051 ساخت ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

شماتیک اش تو اینترنت به وفور یافت میشه.
بر اساس اون به راحتی می توانید مدارش رو بسازید.

----------

